# Fatal Setup length exceeds.... Lilo error

## fernandorui

Hello everybody,

I have the follow error:

Fatal: Setup Length exceeds 31 maximum; kernel setup will overwrite boot loader

when I try to do #/sbin/lilo

I can't commit lilo on MBR because this error....

If anyone knows waht is this error, or have passed for this ....help....

Thanks

----------

## erik258

use grub ; )

----------

## teknocrust

Hey the solution is to upgrade you lilo to version 23.2

i had this same issue..

*never use grub, it sucks*

----------

